# Need a little drug advice



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

In case you didn't know, I took Lulu to the vet March 8th for collapsing trachea. After seeing what Chloe did it made me realize that was CT and not reverse sneezing, and she had been getting worse about it lately. He put her on Prednisone and gave her Clavamox for any upper respiratory infection she may have that was aggravating as her trachea was not bad--thank God! Still just a little soft as it was when he did his initial exam as a new patient. She is much better! No more big episodes just the little "hacking up a furball" once in the morning when she's excited to wake up and eat.

Now, my question. He was leary of the Prednisone with her liver issues, but said as good as her numbers were the last time she could have a low dose for short time. She got 1/4 tablet 2x day for 4 days--then 1x a day for 4 days--then every other day for 2 weeks. My questions is if she is doing so good should I do the every other day dose for a full 2 weeks? I just worry so about the effects of the Prednisone especially with the liver. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Tina!! I would use the pred as directed by the doctor, it's a short tapers course and lulu will be fine. The liver is a super forgiving organ and will bounce back. I had a chi who had autoimmune disease and was on the max dose of 2mg/kg per day for months which of course led to sky high liver enzymes. My vet told me not to worry as they would go down once we started tapering and they in fact did. They were within normal limits pretty quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Short tapered* course. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, I would follow dr's instructions on this drug. There are so many side effects with cortisone that many people just automatically say, "oh no, not my dog". Well if your dog NEEDS it, it is a wonder drug. I wonder if there is any inhalant cortisone for dogs? That us what humans do mostly for asthma now.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Yes, I would follow dr's instructions on this drug. There are so many side effects with cortisone that many people just automatically say, "oh no, not my dog". Well if your dog NEEDS it, it is a wonder drug. I wonder if there is any inhalant cortisone for dogs? That us what humans do mostly for asthma now.


They can give steroids via nebulizer to dogs, I had Gino dropped off at the vet daily for it when he was sick but it's pricey and time consuming since I didn't have a nebulizer machine at home. I believe they did antibiotics via nebulizer too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advice. And thank you, Zorana, for the personal example--that makes me feel much better!


----------

